
Beautiful sci-fi GIFs - kevindeasis
http://carlburton.tumblr.com/
======
hnal943
Reminds me of Mark Ferrari's 8-bit palette shifting animations:
[http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/](http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/)

------
V-2
Made me think of the classic game "Another World". Similar aesthetics -
minimalist, but very atmospheric

------
WickyNilliams
Beautiful! GIFs really are a medium of their own.

Can anyone recommend other artists working with GIFs like this? I can
recommend Davidope [0] and Bees & Bombs [1] for their work. Trippy and
geometric :)

[0] [http://dvdp.tumblr.com/](http://dvdp.tumblr.com/)

[1] [http://beesandbombs.tumblr.com/](http://beesandbombs.tumblr.com/)

~~~
MikeTV
Japanese Pixel Art GIFs
[http://1041uuu.tumblr.com/](http://1041uuu.tumblr.com/)

Somehow these little clips of everyday life convey a massive amount of
atmosphere.

------
hownottowrite
Many of these appeared in Margaret Atwood's piece "It's Not Climate Change --
It's Everything Change." [https://medium.com/matter/it-s-not-climate-change-
it-s-every...](https://medium.com/matter/it-s-not-climate-change-it-s-
everything-change-8fd9aa671804#.ywov0dwjr) (2015)

------
NKosmatos
Very nice visuals, but I wouldn't advise loading the page in a low spec PC
with a slow internet connection. It should be considered a browser benchmark
:-)

------
dingo_bat
I'd love to have such wallpapers on my laptop. But I haven't found a good way
to do so.

~~~
BEEdwards
Ironically this was trivial in windows xp, but they took the ability out.

~~~
dingo_bat
I think it was Vista that had the dreamscenes.

~~~
zardo
95 through XP had active desktop.

------
tezza
Digital Blasphemy has some great work too:

[http://digitalblasphemy.com/seeall.shtml?y=2016&t=0&w=&h=&r=...](http://digitalblasphemy.com/seeall.shtml?y=2016&t=0&w=&h=&r=1&f=0)

~~~
distances
That's quite a blast from the past! I was totally into Digital Blasphemy
wallpapers back in 90's, didn't know there are _still_ new ones being created.

------
bshimmin
These are lovely, and made me think of another Tumblr with beautiful animated
GIFs (one for the cinema lovers out there):
[http://iwdrm.tumblr.com/](http://iwdrm.tumblr.com/)

------
timdiggerm
Sci-fi? A bunch of these are just from the latest season of Serial.

~~~
pvinis
Which Serial?

~~~
milesokeefe
The podcast: [https://serialpodcast.org/season-
two/artwork](https://serialpodcast.org/season-two/artwork)

------
max_
This is verry funny!!
[http://nodejsreactions.tumblr.com](http://nodejsreactions.tumblr.com)

------
ashmud
Almost all these look monochrome. It gives me the feeling of reading 3D
graphics tutorials before the textures are applied.

------
Pica_soO
The whole blog of his is full of beauty- this dystopian surrealism in love
with the alien that made HalfLife2 great.

------
fapjacks
What software is he using?

~~~
eshyong
Apparently it's Cinema 4D: [https://serialpodcast.org/posts/2016/04/how-the-
art-comes-to...](https://serialpodcast.org/posts/2016/04/how-the-art-comes-
together)

------
damptowel
also check out: beeple, gmunk, andy gilmore

------
deadprogram
Very beautiful

